# QUICK! Whats the song in this video?



## Translucentbill (Aug 4, 2010)

If you guys can help me figure it out i will love you forever


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 4, 2010)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> If you guys can help me figure it out i will love you forever


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 4, 2010)

Shit, i only needed the "z8onIWAn8W0" didn't i? My bad, i havent been back on gbatemp in a while.. =\

EDIT: Not to mention im tired as all hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT2: But seriously give you my heart if you can find this friggan piece of music.. =[


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 4, 2010)

http://jalopnik.com/397798/facelesspeople-...finitely-creepy

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3357...otus-Eagle.html

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/...oncepts/233717/





so if that was really an ad campaign i think they probably made the song  for it : /


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 4, 2010)

I swear ive heard it somewhere else though thats why i want it so bad, ahh well


----------



## BionicC (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 5, 2010)

Get their second album Every Day.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2010)

Cinematic Orchestra is the shit! My brother listens to them all the time. Love em!


----------

